# Dont waste your ducks.....



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Just throwing this out there…..
Lately I have been doing some “Morbid Creations”, as my wife would call them, after I skin out ducks (see pic below). I have been thinking of doing some taxidermy for my family, as well as, myself. I use to just breast out my birds for jerky, and then toss the rest. I felt guilty of wasting such beauty so I started plucking feathers for fly tying. One thing led to another and now I have no more ducks to play with. I really want to become more proficient with skinning, fleshing, degreasing. 
So here it goes… If anyone would like to donate some birds, I would really appreciate it. You will only have to fill out a ‘donation slip’ which I will provided for you. Feel free to PM me so I can give you further details and where to drop them off (Clinton). Also (I know begging) if any taxidermist wouldn’t mind a shadow, even free labor  I would love to watch a pro do it first hand, possibly taking me under your wing….. Pun intended :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I have a couple birds in the freezer that your more than welcome to practice on. If not, I may be able to find a couple fresh teal for you play with. Do you have a cell phone number? that would probably be the best way for everybody to get ahold of you.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

PM or call/text 801.721.6164, I can arrange a time to pick up or I have set up a drop off box that you can leave them at any time, which ever is conveinent.

I would be more than happy to take what ever I can get. I just have to watch my limits. Right now like I said I have none, but I have 3 licesned hunters = 42 bducks, 18 geese. Thanks again as well as in advance for those to come.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Hopefully you get some good practice with those birds. Let me know if you think of anything cool to do with the curls


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that donated. It will help me with a new chapter in my life. Now that the season is over and you need to make room in the freezer I still have room....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

For a good time call...(801) 721-6164...got it!  Hey mikey, those are actually pretty cool.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------

